# Proyecto USB con ensamblador



## gilbertmc (May 17, 2007)

Tengo una idea en mente que puede ser interesante y quizas seria necesario algun programador que programe en lenguaje ensamblador o en algun otro (claro esta). Alguien sabria decirme que costes puede convellar programar en ensamblador? Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 17, 2007)

con semejante pregunta te responto con muchas.

Que tienes en mente?
Por que en ensamblador, claro no esta?
Para que micro o ordenador?
Costes?¿segun la faena si tienes las cosas claras

deberias replantearte la preunta para que nos hagamos una idea de lo que pretendes.


----------



## gilbertmc (May 17, 2007)

Lo que tengo en mente es un dispositivo USB (el uso prefiero mantenerlo en el anonimato de momento  ). El hecho que sea en ensamblador seria para programar la EPROM del dispositivo aunque si se puede hacer en otro lenguaje mejor quizas. El coste del dispositivo segun un amigo que es ingeniero electronico seria de unos 100 dolares el material.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 17, 2007)

Vamos a ver, las cosas se pueden explicarse pero se debe hacer bien, no hace falta que lo digas literalmente.
Un proyecto consta de varias partes y si lo pides por separado y los "componentes criticos" no los mencionas pues nadie se entera.
Usa la logica, como mejor argumentada esta la pregunta, mejor y mas fructifica es la respuesta

Si el dispositivo debe conectarse directamente al pc y solo al pc, puedes utilizar un pic tipo pic18f4550 o similar de la familia atmel. Puedes adquirir una placa de desarrollo y te ahorras trabajo

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php
http://www.futurlec.com/index.shtml            (comprobado 15dias llega el material a barcelona)

Para el lenguaje puedes utilizar ensamblador o mejor un compilador de C como el CCS para programar mas rapido y facil.

Necesitaras un programador de pic tanto en internet como comerciales hay un monton de precios y formas, desde los sencilos del puerto serie hasta los que se conectan al usb.
Puedes comprar una tarjeta programadora tipo TE20 que se utilizaba para pirateaz el satel te

El coste es relativo, depende de lo que tengas en mente, los prototipos que hagas, los integrados que quemes (siempre alguno se suicida).

Finalmente piensa que si debes contratar a alguien te cobrara mas de 100$ como minimo una semana de faena si es muy facil, pero el usb no es tarea facil de programar, ademas luego se debe programar el soft para el PC.

Debes responderte las siguientes preguntas:

Sera rentable
Puedo hacerlo yo
Cuanto tiempo tardare en desarrollarlo
Tengo suficientas herramientas para hacerlo, cuanto cuestan
Tengo suficientes conocimientos.
Como minimo te costara el doble de dinero de lo cuentes.


Un saludo


----------



## gilbertmc (May 18, 2007)

en principio el componente que estoy pensando no iria conectado al ordenador, unicamente se conectaria al ordenador para recargar la bateria. El tema es que yo hacer todo esto no tengo ni pajolera idea, por eso necesitaria a alguien que lo diseñara, y ante todo, ver que no exista (yo diria que no) y que si llega a comercializarse sea rentable.


----------



## Avid (May 18, 2007)

Bueno en mi opinion, creo que tambein deberias especificar mas tus necesidades, el detalle es que no quieres decir que es lo que exactamente quieres hacer, y creo que el foro es para compartir información y tu estas guardando la ayuda, asi nadie te va ha ayudar.


----------



## Perromuerto (May 19, 2007)

El clásico "me voy a hacer rico con tus estudios y no te pagaré 
nada por que mi ignorancia me hace superior a ti, empollon"
Es una variante del "hazme la tarea por que mi astucia me hace
superior a ti" ¿Cuanta gente en el foro ha sido explotada de esa
forma? El foro debe estar para AYUDAR y no para REGALAR EL
TRABAJO, oféndase quien se ofenda.


----------

